# Looking for New obedience &shutz classes



## Foo Lyn Roo (May 16, 2007)

Hi everyone Burlington County NJ area.
Ex-students of Perry with AbsoluteControlDogTraining

He has stopped holding classes and is doing more one on one training. 

We are looking for a new group class situation for our GSDs

a while ago I know someone who use to work with Perry years ago contacted me but can't find their information.

Any reccomendations??

We currently train with E collars.. but willing to explore other methods.

Thanks!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Looking for New obedience &shutz classes*

I think you may mean Tracie. Here's her link: http://obedientk9dogtraining.com/ She hasn't posted on the forum since April according to her profile.

You could ask the Southern NJ GSD club, they may know of people. Stephanie Benet is really nice to deal with. http://omega08057.tripod.com/

You've also got Chris Carr (NE Philly) and T Floyd (Westampton) in that area for Schutzhund training. You can goggle both to get their websites. A little further north is Carlos Rojas (Cream Ridge).


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Also might want to PM board member cliftonanderson1. Cliff is in NJ and may be able to point you to some folks in that area.


----------



## Foo Lyn Roo (May 16, 2007)

Thanks I contacted a few of them so far.
Lets hope.


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

There is also Jim Hill
http://www.wyndmoorkennels.com/

Andres Aportela
http://www.procaninecenter.com/

Oscar Rojas is in Columbia NJ but that may be too far for you.


----------



## Jazzyj1 (Jun 11, 2008)

Does anyone know a shutzhund club in westchester, ny?


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Check the list on the USA site: http://northeasternregion.homestead.com/club.html


----------



## Jazzyj1 (Jun 11, 2008)

thanks I will check it out


----------



## Dohhhhh (May 1, 2006)

I am still at Obedient K9 Dog Training. We train obedience and agility. We do NO bitework or protection type training. We also promote CGC (AkC Canine Good Citizen) and the American Red Cross Dog First Aid/CPR courses.


----------



## Dohhhhh (May 1, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: JenM66I think you may mean Tracie. Here's her link: http://obedientk9dogtraining.com/ She hasn't posted on the forum since April according to her profile.
> 
> You could ask the Southern NJ GSD club, they may know of people. Stephanie Benet is really nice to deal with. http://omega08057.tripod.com/
> 
> You've also got Chris Carr (NE Philly) and T Floyd (Westampton) in that area for Schutzhund training. You can goggle both to get their websites. A little further north is Carlos Rojas (Cream Ridge).


I have not posted but am still around lurking in the shadows LOL


----------

